# Alien kitties



## Lily123 (Feb 20, 2010)

They are sooooo gorgeous - what fun you're going to have!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Omg! What beautiful kitties! I have always wanted a rare cat breed, but I don't know how to find a good breeder, and there's many I could never trust.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

What beautiful kittens - you must be so excited. I've always loved the Rex cattitude!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I love the alien kitties!! I hope I can find a rex in rescue some day.


----------



## Lilith (Sep 29, 2010)

*Aysu & Pickett*

Thanks!

Kitties now have names:

Boy = Aysu (means "moon water" in Turkish)
Girl = Pickett (Pickett was a noble pixy princess in the old lore of Devon, England - which seemed entirely too appropriate for a regal little Devon "pixy cat"!)


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Are they just pets are are you gonna do some showing? They are gorgeous. Their coats are like poodles groomed with a #5 blade, washed and air dried. Precious,


----------



## Lilith (Sep 29, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> Are they just pets are are you gonna do some showing? They are gorgeous. Their coats are like poodles groomed with a #5 blade, washed and air dried. Precious,



My poor animals are all "show-quality" but will never be shown. I don't know the first thing about cat (or dog) shows.

The only reason I have a pure-bred poodle instead of a rescued mutt is because there are no shelters in Mozambique and neighboring South African wouldn't let me adopt their shelter dogs. And the only reason I have pure-bred cats instead of street cats brought indoors is because I have friends with bad cat allergies and I wanted to get cats as far down the allergy-inducing chain as possible.

In all honesty, though, while these animals are just amazingly beautiful, I do have a sense of guilt over having purchased pets (in my upbringing you bought an animal if you wanted to "use" it for something - work, showing, breeding, etc - otherwise the world is full of animals needing a home for free...). Timing and lack of options in this case, however, were what they were...


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

beautiful babies!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

they're GORGEOUS!!!! I have always loved the look of them, they're just so funky! hehehe.

Cat shows are EASY! Wow, all ya have to do is fit out the cage in the morning, put the cat in the cage, and sit back to watch for the rest of the day! You don't need to handle them or anything like you do for dog shows! lol. They can be spayed and neutered too. My girls never really enjoyed it though, despite being highly social, they found it frustrating being stuck in a cage and not being able to socialise PROPERLY :doh: hahahahaha! I got Jasmine finished (champion) but I really don't care much cos they didn't either! lol

Keep sharing photos when you get them home!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_They are a absolutely gorgeous!! What beautiful kittens and I love the sound of their personalities. I hope you will post pics when you bring them home.
_


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Lilith, NO guilty feelings any more. Once those cats were born, purebred or mutt cats, they all need to go to homes. You also have allergy isues. I got purebred dogs cuz that's what I wanted...oh and I also have 2 rescued little mutts as well. But thats beside the point.

I HATE that animal rights people try to cram their viewpoints down my throat. Why did you buy a persian cat when the shelters are full of homeless cats? SHUT UP YOU. If yu love your cats, and somebody else loves THEIR cats, then everyone ought to be happy. I like that you got 2 of them.


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

Ohh I like the white one!!
I've had Sphynx before and I know they are vey similar, do you have to bathe the rex's weekly too?


----------



## Lilith (Sep 29, 2010)

buttercup123 said:


> Ohh I like the white one!!
> I've had Sphynx before and I know they are vey similar, do you have to bathe the rex's weekly too?


Yep, weekly baths and an ear scrub. I'll have a line-up of animals on weekends waiting for ear cleaning and eye 'tear' scrubs...


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I LOVE the blue eyed boy! Ah want heeem!


----------

